# hi put your dolls and teddies on



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Girls 
as you can see the kind admin has changed the title for us so we can put all our dolls and teddies on here .
they can all go to school together ha ha Please put them on if old dolls antique ones tell us about them and if you have dressed them you can tell us the pattern you have used but thats all , what kind of materials you used etc its all fun in dressing and making these dolls and teddies come in and join us 
veram


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

hi all heres some of my bears i've made from Gypsycreams bear patterns hope you like them


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

hope i've done it correctly first time posting on here


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

yes thank you now do you want them to go to school with the dolls and what do they call them they are smart lads I hope they are boys ha ha 
wonderful bears


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

thankyou Vera yes they can go to school with dolls I only have names for 2 of the bears as there my little 3 year old boys bears the blue one is blue beary and the little ones name is Charlie


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I love your bears Cecelialotty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

thankyou missmolly


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine - they're not bears but was having a "bunny" phase


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

there very cute StellasKnits x


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

These are lovely rabbits well done I love all these knitted things


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

here are a few of mine working on misty mint now


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi They are very nice I think the purple one is my favorite bear Mind you I love that colour in any thing I buy well done


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

please add dolls as well.


----------



## cecelialotty (May 6, 2014)

another one of my bears just finished done in king coles faux fur


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Where are the dolls are they all sleeping .


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Blue beary would like to join in on the fun


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... just woken up! Hi, I'm Flora - I like wearing my hat as I have no hair yet!!!


Mirror said:


> Where are the dolls are they all sleeping .


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I did not make these dolls,but bought them and love them just the same


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

v nice
where they all gone,


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

we got thousands members and only few intrested in dolls etc but hope more many here or they moved from paradise .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

vera M said:


> Hi Girls
> as you can see the kind admin has changed the title for us so we can put all our dolls and teddies on here .
> they can all go to school together ha ha Please put them on if old dolls antique ones tell us about them and if you have dressed them you can tell us the pattern you have used but thats all , what kind of materials you used etc its all fun in dressing and making these dolls and teddies come in and join us
> veram


You moved on yahoo or still her as well nothing new updates.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I didn't understand why no one sending anything .Where they moved.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi these are all Gypsycream Huggable bears.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A couple more Huggable Bears.&#128158;


----------

